# 10 Gallon Aquascaping journal



## bzzi

Hello everyone, 

I've been playing in the water for several decades, but now I think I gathered enough knowledge from you to risk my own endeavour. Wish me luck!
This is a 10 gallon tank to house 8-10 Celestial Pearl Danios, besides the cleaning crew 
This is a first attempt on getting to know aquascaping better, then work on an ADA 60p or 90p setup.

-ADA Powersand
-ADA Amazonia Aquasoil
-Ryuoh Stones
-Red Sea Turbo CO2 - Yeast, Jello method for now. Considering an ADA small CO2 setup for cosmetic reasons.
-Small unamed chinese canister filter, not good at all, leaks all over everytime I shut it off. You get what you paid for. Changing for a Tom Rapids Nano filter, let's see.
-Jebo (I know, I know...) lamp with 2x24w PC, 10000k and 6700k at 10cm high above water.
-Fauna: 1 SAE, 3 Ottocinclus, 4 Amano shrimp, 2 red cherry shrimp.
-Flora: Glosso, Valisneria nana, Microsorum pteropus, Elocaris, Cabomba, Lilaeopsis brasiliensis
-ADA Brighty Step 1; Seachem Excel, potassium and micros; Tetra Aquasafe; Nitromax.

Daily water changes with delicious L.A. water since day one. The aquasoil *really* leaks into the water. Craaazy brown/green hair algae infestation at first week, went on for two weeks, when I decided that cleaning it by hand every two days was crazy. Too much fertilization, initial actinic light, no CO2. Bad ideas all around.
So, huge clean up operation yesterday! Tweezers, toothbrushes, water changes and insane replantation lead to what you see below  
The water is still a bit milky, probably because I moved the substrate a bit while planting/hardscaping and probably bacterial bloom showed its face. 
The large rock in the center is also new, I only had the two smaller ones on the sides before, but things were getting lonely for them. 
I think I've planted the Lilaeopsis brasiliensis wrongly, on the Tropica site they say you need to plant them in little bushes. Oh well. Also, the cabomba is there just temporarily. It would grow too big on the corner. It's a left over from the crazy algae days. It could inhabit the left back corner if it behaves.
So there, I've started compulsively reading forums full of very complex information, having buckets, towels, hoses and tweezers for companions and that strange feeling that if my hands are dry, there is something really wrong with me 
I hope you enjoy the very slow slideshow that is about to begin along with my new obsession.

Thanks for watching!

Alex


----------



## Afyounie

It looks real good. The only thing I would say is trade that big java fern infront of the big rock with something smaller, like a small anubias. Other than that I really like how it looks.


----------



## bzzi

Thanks Eric, I was really thinking there is a little java fern overdose right now. The one under the rock is a leftover from the "crazy algae days". Hmmm... maybe it will go to my 24g nanocube after the super re-scape in two weeks. Now I have to go find myself some Anubias nana! Thanks for the comments.


----------



## cs_gardener

Nice looking tank. I like the rockwork as it really gives a lot of interest. The ferns will get big, so I agree with switching the one out for an Anubias nana (or a clump of petite). The Lilaeopsis grows by runners so it's going to spread all over in the tank. It can grow for a surprising distance under/around rocks and show up where you least expect it. Other than being a maintenance headache, I think it looks cool like you have it.


----------



## bzzi

Yeah, the Lilaeopsis brasiliensis will probably get all over the place, but it's a risk I'm willing to take as this is my first try on a high tech planted, so every mistake will be taken as a lesson. 
Also, good call on the Anubias petite variety, I was thinking the nana was the smallest, but the petite is even smaller it seems.
I consider this tank a work in progress, so it might change a little in the future (new anubias instead of the java ferns, re-scaping of the cabombas, etc.)
So yeah, lots to learn and good times to be had!


----------



## Tex Gal

Nice compliment of size, and shape. I like your placement. Do think the large Java may be a little harsh without something else that tall. Might be neat to add another tall plant, not a lot just a little to help balance it out. I like that idea better than taking it out. Nice job!!


----------



## bzzi

I was thinking about changing the small bunch of java ferns from the front of the large rock, because I think the Cryptocoryne on the left back side will grow and fill the corner. Also, I think that I would need a reddish plant for that side too, to cover the heater and the inflow pipe. The cabomba is looking good and not growing hair algae on its leaves anymore, so it might be a candidate too, as soon as it grows larger. 
Another reason to remove the small bunch in front is to find something that I can bury in the substrate, right now the fern bunch is just placed there and moves everytime I clean the aquarium. I know that I can't plant the petites, but I think it will look cuter too 
Actually, I'm not sure if we're talking the same fern, though. Is it the small bunch in front or the large one on the left side, between the rocks?


----------



## bzzi

*Update - April 16th*

I've added a long leafed Cryptocorine to the left side, from my soon-to-be-re-aquascaped 24g nanocube. It's doing pretty well, no melting in sight. Also moved some of the lilaeopsis to the sides, so we have a clear center. Still looking for the Anubias nana petite to replace that center cluster of java fern. As you can see from the photos, the plants are growing super fast, in a week's time I'm already planning a trim! Well, that's what you get for getting a 10g short tank. But I hope that the Celestial Pearl Danios will like it, it's pretty grassy with plenty of space to roam around the greenery. Still looking for a good red plant, though. Any recommendations?
Also, the snail is amazing. It's the fastest snail I've ever seen, goes all around the aquarium in no time at all, and loves to clean the equipment. My filter inflow and outflow are squeaky clean, no green algae at all, and I'm starting to worry about the Amanos and the Ottos getting hungry!  It's also laying eggs on some of the leaves, but I quickly remove them, because one is more than enough.
I had a couple of long thread algae showing up on some of the leaves, but it's not out of control, just some small spots that I quickly remove to avoid spreading. This is also making me wait a bit longer before adding the new fish, I want to have it stable before adding the new inhabitants.
The fert regimen is a bit hectic, as I usually change 40% of the water every 2 days now and add ADA Step 1, a bit of Excel, potassium and Nitromax for some extra bacteria. On the other days, just a bit of ADA Step 1 and Excel to reduce the algae. Wondering if some micros are needed. As soon as I have time, will order the dry ferts and go on a EI method, but first I need a more reliable and controlable CO2, right now I'm using DIY with yeast/Jello. I'm looking forward to the "once a week" water change schedule. Oh, the Ottos, Amanos, Cherries and the SAE are doing fine too 
Now, some photos! Comments more than welcome!


----------



## bzzi

Hmmm, after posting the photos, came the realization that I need to link higher resolution photos, it's too small and compressed to be of any help right now. New post coming soon.


----------



## bzzi

As promised, here are some more recent shots. They are not THE most recent ones, because I'm taking some new pics either today or tomorrow, with the new fish additions, 6 Danio Margaritatus (Celestial Pearl Danio), a Dario dario (Badis bengalensis) and some two Microrasbora erythromicron that my LFS had, lucky me! They school and group together, and it's a sight to behold when they are NOT hiding, that is 


















And here my Java Fern is growing roots and I don't know yet how to transplant it. Gotta research about it:


----------



## Curiousfluke

Looking very nice! I have a little 10g and hopefully I'll be as successful as you when she's up and running properly ^_^

Those are java fern babies with all the little roots and leaves developing :3 They eventually (and accidentally) popped off the leaves they were growing on so I just stuck them into the mother plant's root system (since they were so tiny I wasn't about to try and tie them to something) and they've been growing rapidly.


----------



## bzzi

Actually I was thinking about clipping the leaves off, then carefully removing the pieces with the small plants and attaching them to a small piece of river wood I have, as to make a fern piece. I will try that, because right now the leaves are getting intertwined with their own roots. 
I'll post pictures of the new scape and its new inhabitants soon.


----------



## jasonc

For the young fern leaves, just cut the whole mother leaf without huting any young root system, then to tie it on wood or rock will do.


----------



## Inquisitive

Thanks for the post. I have been thinking of doin a 10g setup for the last few weeks. Looks Great!!


----------



## inareverie85

Pretty tank!


----------



## bzzi

*Update - May 9th*

Hey guys,

As promised, here are some fresh new photos of my aquascape and it's inhabitants. Weird jumble of java ferns and Crypts on the left. Gotta fix that. The rotala indica on the right side was pruned aggressively, so I can have it the size and shape I want in a week or so. My Valisneria melted two days after I planted it, but it's recovering very fast behind the rock in the center. At left, by the vals, there is a growing rotala magenta, whose leaves literally exploded in size when I added bottled CO2.
You know when your DSLR camera is not acting very sane when its images are worse than from a 200 dollar compact. I'll get better equipment soon.
Let me know what you think.


















Celestial Pearl Danio:









Microrasbora Erythromicron:









Little hideout...


----------



## cassiusclay

nice little tank man. LOVE the CPD's as well those are great little fishes.really good job though i for some reason cant do a 10....ive tried but they always look so small and crappy.not so here.


----------



## bratyboy2

beautiful tank and the fish within are amazing!
i love that you did this tank its really inspiring to see you can really make a 10 look like a bigger tank in just one look. great job and tons of kudos!!!


----------



## [email protected]

Wow, that is really nice!


----------



## cs_gardener

Your tank looks great! It's hard to believe it's only 10 gallons. Love your fish, and the last shot with the danio between the rocks is perfect.


----------



## bzzi

*A couple more inhabitants...*

Thanks for the kind comments, gals and guys. It's been a humble experience trying to bottle nature's power in a 10 gallon watertank.

Cherry Red Shrimp. Had her for a while on my 24 Nanocube. It's pretty happy in my 10g.










The Scarlet Badis. Hardly a dull moment while observing these little swimming gems.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster

Does the CPD and/or Badis eat any of the baby shrimp?


----------



## bratyboy2

i think im going to add some badis to my new ten i have as well they are so pretty...i have just over looked them so much. i got to get some cherry shrimp as well!!! lol what a list i just made...time to shop!


----------



## bzzi

About the CPDs eating the baby shrimp, I haven't seen anything, as I believe my shrimp haven't spawned yet. I think there is a posisbility, as when CPDs spawn you have to remove the eggs otherwise the parents will eat the fry.


----------



## bzzi

*Quick update*

Hey guys,

just pruned the jungle a little today and trimmed the huge java fern leaves and its seedlings that were sprouting all over the place. My CPDs are getting less shy lately, I can now stop in front of the aquarium and they would come out of the back of the tank and play around. Great stuff seeing them play along with the Erytromicrons. But the Scarlet Badis is the king of finicky eaters, doesn't eat anything that I put in the tank (and it's a huge menu, frozen baby artemia, blood worms, cyclops, Hikari micropellets and such), only interested in what he can catch himself. Well, judging by his colors and behaviour, he's getting by pretty well  My CPDs are also eating more regularly too.


----------



## Revernance

Gorgeous badis! I heard some people have problems feeding them flake food and must resort to live foods all the time! Do you have the same problem?


----------



## inareverie85

Lovely!


----------



## bratyboy2

thanks to you i have decided to go and rearrange my 10 i just set up in a new way. lol beautiful tank and the badis is just gorgeous!


----------



## snuffy

Nice tank. I love your fauna! I'm around the LA area myself. Where'd you get the CPD from?


----------



## bzzi

@ Brattyboy: Wow, thanks for the confidence, dude. Happy to know that this aquascape made you re-do your 10 gallon tank. It's not much space and things can get out of hand pretty quickly, but I'm sure you will kick some and make it beautiful.

@Snuffy: Hey there neighbor! I've got my Danios at Nature's Aquarium in Santa Monica, on the corner of Yale and Santa Monica Blvd. Talk to Mr. Watanabe, he's great and very helpful. He helped me set up this 10 gallon tank. Also, check his aquariums, he's a pretty good aquascaper too, gave me lots of hints.


----------



## bratyboy2

bzzi said:


> @ Brattyboy: Wow, thanks for the confidence, dude. Happy to know that this aquascape made you re-do your 10 gallon tank. It's not much space and things can get out of hand pretty quickly, but I'm sure you will kick some and make it beautiful.


no prob, the tank is amazing though for such a small space you really accomplished alot with it. congrats i think this is going to be tank of the month soon!!!


----------



## snuffy

BTW what camera are you using for these photos. Such clear pics of such small fauna =) $$$


----------



## bzzi

I'm using an old Nikon D70, and the kit (17-70mm) lens. It's not even close to optimal, because being an older camera, I have plenty of noise in ISO 1600 as you can see in the shots. It's literally a game of patience, specially with such really shy subjects plus trying to focus through all the grass. I usually shoot between heartbeats while holding my breath to avoid blur as much as possible, with the camera held with both hands and elbows against the chest, making a semi-stable tripod


----------



## snuffy

Wow EXPENSIVE piece of equipment! But yeah beautiful pics!


----------



## snuffy

Just curious about what you feed your scarlet badis... Mine they literally pales in comparison =(

I feed mine just my loose cherry shrimplets if they can catch them and just began feeding them frozen brine shrimp.


----------



## bzzi

Actually I don't feed it anything, he just finds small live foods in the aquarium by himself. It's my second Badis that does that, completely ignores any food that I put in the tank, even live baby brineshrimp. I think its colors are bright because this aquarium is really alive with organisms, hydras, daphnias and such, that he finds enough nutrition for himself. Also, my hardness is around 8KH units so I think he likes that too, harder water.


----------



## snuffy

Lucky! Maybe I'll try to raise the hardiness of my water then.


----------



## orion2001

Great pics! I'm curious...what camera do you use to take your pics?


----------



## Bk828

Tank looks amazing!!


----------



## bzzi

Thanks all for the positive comments, I really appreciate it.
I swapped the CF lights to a 24" dual T5, 10000K and 6700K and the results are visible. Now I have full lighting coverage on the tank and no more dark spots. Still fighting some bacterial bloom and slightly cloudy water, but with the tiny filter I think there is not much I can do about it but wait.

And here for some updates!


































My Danios, now schooling and less shy:









The Microrasbora Erythromicrons are coming out more often now, but the larger one is chasing the danios all over. Not too aggressively, just annoying 










They are getting their colors out too:










What do you think, should I submit it to the ADA 2008 contest? 

Alex


----------



## spcyamada

Gorgeous tank! Which lights did you switch to?


----------



## bzzi

Thanks! I took out some 15" PCs and installed 2 T5 24 Watt, 24 inches long lamp, one of the bulbs is 10000K and the other is a 6700K, approximately.


----------



## bzzi

*A little trimming goes a long way*

Hey guys and gals,

It's been a while since the last update, but here are some shots from my trimming today. I wanted to make a nice photo to submit to the ADA contest, just to see how it would rate, but it was impossible to set it up properly and on time for the contest. Oh, well. There is always next year 
I've trimmed the stem plants a lot, trying to shape them to see what I'll get. The fish are doing fine, but it's been an uphill battle to get the Celestial Danios to color up, even feeding them everything tasty I can find, from live baby brineshrimp, to frozen bloodworms, cyclops and baby brine and the best small fish food you can buy. Finicky eaters they are, but in the end I get them to eat a little bit.
As usual, your comments are really appreciated.

-Alex

Front View:









Side View:









After the trim:


----------



## foofooree

the tank looks great but I would replace the val with some blyxa, I think the val is too tall, but, it still looks great


----------



## Leonard

Sweet tank


----------



## Aquakilla24

Hey there, I just wanted to say that your tank is very inspirational.. its what "lured" me to APC


----------



## Tex Gal

Your rotala magenta is looking GREAT! I just got some more for my tank. I had been saving about 4 little pieces through my horrid dust storm. Now I'm back in business. Your tank looks great, but I do agree with foofooree that the large val is distracting for all the rest of the beauty!


----------



## bzzi

*Pregnancies!*

Hey guys and gals,

thanks for the great comments, humbling as usual, coming from such experienced people!
Yeah, the Vals were not such great idea aestetically, but they actually create a very "grassy" feel to it, and add some nice shade for the fish on the back of the tank. As my fish are very special to me (the endangered children of the beautiful and tormented country of Burma/Myanmar), I decided to make this their playground. They come from grassy puddles, so I tried to make a nice environment for them to play on and it's working. I've already found some fry (promptly eaten by them) and everything is growing and living so nicely that I can't help myself thinking that I'm a very fortunate guy for that. The fact that I have no algae (knock on wood!) makes it even more pleasant. I've trimmed the vals a little more last weekend and it's behaving better now. I love the Rotala Rotundifolia, but having to trim it every two weeks and making a mess in such a small aquarium, prompted me to think about replacing them with some nice Crypts I have from my other aquarium, a 24g nanocube that will be completely nuked and re-scaped soon, so expect another journal with my underwater misadventures. And talking about pregnancies, here is a couple shots of my very pregnant Amano shrimps. I have 4, 2 males and two pregnant females. They are so nice and used to me playing in the aquarium that I use my clamps to feed them small slices of thawed spinach directly to them. They pick up the leaves from the clamps and eat without even flinching, beautiful to see. Here they are!



















Talk to you soon and thanks for all the kind comments.

-Alex


----------



## bzzi

*Quick update*

Hey guys and girls,

here is a quick update from my last trim and scape. I'm seriously considering removing the glosso (that has a yellowed out part in the middle, thanks to a Pelia that I've let rest over it) and using US Fissiden, what you think? The glosso has been pretty unruly since it's got a foothold of the aquarium, so I would like something more manageable. Maybe some HC?
Here are the photos:



















I love my rotala macandra, such beautiful colors.


----------



## Augus

Very nice tank. going to set up one myself but removing the rim.
what light you use for the 10 gal? link if posible. Thanks,


----------



## bzzi

And now, for something completely different. No, Really.
The glosso is gone, switched to HC, moved things around and so on, the photos show it all.
Thanks for watching.


----------



## foofooree

I LOVE it! Especially the moss on the wood!


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster

How's the tank?


----------



## ShaneS

This is a great tank. Congratulations on a success


----------



## bzzi

Hey guys and girls,
here is a video of my latest setup, removed the Hemiantus Calitrichoides and replaced it with fine light gravel. The shrimp love it 


__
https://flic.kr/p/3264986675

Again, thanks for the comments.

Alex


----------



## foofooree

I love it! It looks so much bigger than a 10! Nice music btw lol.


----------



## NowMed

Nice job... like your foreground and rock ..sweet


----------



## Tex Gal

Looks very nice. I like it!


----------



## NeonFlux

Nice tank bzzi


----------



## gravy9

Very nice, Alex. What moss is it (on the wood)?


----------



## Pinto

Your tank looks awesome.
For only 10g, your scape is incredible, it really does look bigger.


----------



## rmg

I like it, very nice.


----------



## CAM6467

Anything new? Your tank is very well made, and I am very interested in seeing what new progress/growth/aquascaping you've done. 

Regards,

Charlie Mims


----------

